

MIT Student Arrested with "Fake Bomb" - samb
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/F/FAKE_BOMB?SITE=TXWIC&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT

======
aston
BoingBoing's got a ton of info: [http://www.boingboing.net/2007/09/21/mit-
student-arrested.ht...](http://www.boingboing.net/2007/09/21/mit-student-
arrested.html)

Ultimately, there are two lessons learned here. The first is that Boston
Police are overreacting to these LED deals. Fewer small lights, please! The
second is that what happens at MIT should stay at MIT. That sweater wouldn't
get a second look from most people on campus.

edit: There's a big difference between a "fake bomb" and "device that looked
slightly bomb-ish."

